# ***OFFICIAL*** Rashad Evans vs. Thiago Silva Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Rashad "Sugar" Evans facing Thiago Silva in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Bye Bye Thiago! Rashad 1st via first round ground and pound.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Rashad by KO round 2. Could possibly be a head kick.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rashad will take this without much of a problem


----------



## BigCountry09 (Dec 19, 2009)

man yall are very very much misinformed because Thiago is gonna beat the hell out of Reshad all 3 rounds if it makes it that far... im all for the action but this one will be over quick!


----------



## shamboner (Dec 13, 2009)

Evans via tko ground and pound. he needs to start a comeback and thiago is a great fighter. gunna be a explosive fight


----------



## Slashyer (Dec 20, 2009)

Thiago's gonna kick Rashad's ass! Thiago by TKO in the 2nd round!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Thiago by GNP round 3


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I dont know why people think Rashad is going to win this so easily; i expect this to be a pretty close fight and wouldnt be surprised at all if Silva wins. Rashad has never fought a top level guy with a black belt in BJJ so if he takes down Silva i think hell have trouble GnPing him considering Silva's superior BJJ skills. 
If the fight goes to the ground, i wouldnt be surprised to see Silva submitting Evans or at least stifling his GnP. Standing, i think it should be a pretty even fight while giving Evans a slight edge due to his nice boxing and superior strength. 
Should be a good and close fight IMO...


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I dont know why people think Rashad is going to win this so easily; i expect this to be a pretty close fight and wouldnt be surprised at all if Silva wins. Rashad has never fought a top level guy with a black belt in BJJ so if he takes down Silva i think hell have trouble GnPing him considering Silva's superior BJJ skills.
> If the fight goes to the ground, i wouldnt be surprised to see Silva submitting Evans or at least stifling his GnP. Standing, i think it should be a pretty even fight while giving Evans a slight edge due to his nice boxing and superior strength.
> Should be a good and close fight IMO...


Trust me mate, it won't be close. Evans is actually a bad match up for Thiago. The reason why Evans is the favourite (for once) is because Thiago Silva is a guy with a dodgy chin who has only ever been out of the 1st round once in the UFC. And in nearly all of his fights, excluding the Keith Jardine one, he has been rocked and got shook whenever a fight would simply jab him. He's a afirly easy guy to frustrated and simply comes into a fight to knock your block off.

Now all this would be fine and dandy against an always forward moving one dimensional striker like, say, Kimbo Slice. But Rashad is a DIFFERENT. Rashad's chin has been tested against some seriously heavy punches and even knees and head kicks, and the man still stood tall. Thiago's heavy hands aren't anything new to Rashad, he's been there done that and has fought harder hitting and stronger opponents before. 

Also, Thiago just plods forward a lot of the time and for a Muay Thai striker isn't very dynamic. There is very little movement from him in the ring and he often makes it easy for opponents to create even the most obvious of angles for him (see Lyoto Machida fight). This is the worst style you can have against someone as dancy and fast as Rashad. Rashad is pretty excellent at creating angles on people not named Machida, and I think it's pretty obvious he is faster than Thiago. Strength wise, they are identical it would seem.

As for the ground game. Yeah, I give the edge to Thiago Silva based on him having a black belt, but who has he ever submitted on the ground? His only one and only submission victory came via strikes and is more content with punching on the ground than trying to sweep. He may be a black belt but you certainly wouldn't think it. Where was his BJJ when Machida took him to the ground? I doubt it's any better than Wanderlei Silva's, and guess what? He's a BJJ black belt too. 

Besides, Evans' wrestling will negate any type of ground defense Silva tries to incorporate. I see Evans in strong wrestler mode in this fight. He's going to mix it up, pass guard and pretty much pound the shit out of Silva because, quite frankly, I don't think Silva even has the heart to continue towards a 2nd or 3rd round with someone like Rashad. 

I'd bet all my credits, sig bet and everything on that.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Rashad is gonna moida Silva. Moida him I say!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I say Rashad by decision. I'm thinking a really nice fight, hoping for versatile action, but not really expecting a knockout. It'd be nice though. I like Rashad and hope this starts a comeback for him.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

This will be a replay of Lyoto v. Thiago. Rashad isn't as quick, nor does he time as well as Lyoto, but he's still faster / better than Silva.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Rashad will hand Silva his ass. See my sig, expect to see something similar in a few weeks.

Side note when talking about ground games. Machida couldn't keep Rashad down when he was rocked, which means Thiago won't stand a chance in hell at getting on top EVER in the match. Rashad, on the other hand, has a very patient and explosive ground game and is great at controlling/passing into side control.

I really don't see how Silva can win this fight.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rashad by 1st round T/KO.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Oddly enough...I just think we might see a submission from Rashad :thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Thiagos chin is suspect. He needs to be careful here. Rashad comes in low and fast. A over hand right or quick combination can end this fight early.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

If you dont know now you know....Rashad!!! Prob gonna throw a couple Million on Rashad for this fight.....Im waiting on the vBookie to go up...
*cough cough*


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

This definitely isn't going to a decision. One of these guys is going to get laid out, and my money is on Rashad Evans' hands being raised after the fight. 

I think Rashad will come in with the right strategy and not rush into things. Thiago has been working on his boxing and he's obviously got the power, but can he catch Rashad with that big punch before he gets caught? I don't think so.

Also, I'm interested to see the ground game of Thiago Silva. Apparently he has a very underrated ju-jitsu game so maybe if Rashad uses some of his wrestling we'll be able to see that.

Rashad by KO. Second round.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

STOP THE MADNESS

Out of Thiago's 14 wins, 13 have been by either KO or submission...I very much doubt he stumbled upon those wins. Evans won a split decision over Bisping and his most impressive win is over Forrest Griffin, whom Anderson Silva toyed with and Chuck Lidell who for all intents and purposes is washed up. I am not going to get into an MMA math game but I very much doubt Evans walks all over Silva here. Silva is a Black Belt in BJJ and his GNP is fairly devastating. I believe he wins the fight in the 2nd round via GNP.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn....back to back losses for Rashad. This is not good.


----------



## gt90_hatch (Jan 1, 2010)

Evans round 2:thumb02:


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

_Steeep intooo a woooooorldd..._

Go Evans and Go KRS One :thumb02:

It's time!!!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm leaning on the fact Thiago Silva will beat Rashad down, and if he does, Rashad will be the next dude to grace my avatar with a snapshot of his face.

Lets go Silva!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dan0 said:


> _Steeep intooo a woooooorldd..._
> 
> Go Evans and Go KRS One :thumb02:
> 
> It's time!!!


Straight up awesome walk out track


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Sugar all the way!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rashad looks a bigger than he did when he fought Machida.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rashad's been playing Fight Night Round 4


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Lovin Rashads boxing technique


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

wow Rashad's entrance music could not have been more annoying


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

rashad can't keep him down


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> wow Rashad's entrance music could not have been more annoying


LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRR

I hate it when mma fighters stop moving their head and rolling punches once the other guy throws. HOLY SHIT STEP BACK. Then again, easier said than done


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Rashad is manhandling Silva.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll be the first to say Rashad is fighting a great fight so far! Lets see how Thiago bounces back!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Terry77 said:


> LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRR


uh, what?


wow Silva has nothing for Rashad.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

0 leg kicks so far?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> uh, what?
> 
> 
> wow Silva has nothing for Rashad.


Your hate on KRS One, I do not approve.

Really, besides countering jardine's ugly hook when has Silva shown this devestating striking? This guy got over for beating up Houston Alexander, not that he's a bad fighter. Dude's a top notch pro and there's still another round and change

Don't like how Rashad is still driving guys towards the cage to finish takedowns.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Terry77 said:


> Your hate on KRS One, I do not approve.


It was very annoying but what does your response have to do with what I said?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

It's either Silva has no TDD or Rashad has a fantastic TD.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Lets stay on track with the fight fellas.....



So far Rashad is owning Thiago and my 4 Million is gonna pay nice!!!!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

back to boring ass Rashard


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> wow Rashad's entrance music could not have been more annoying


KRS-ONE rules but they did let it play too long.

This fight goes to the third!!!!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Rashad St-pierre is dominating him


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

While Rashad is proving that Silva has always been overrated, I cant help but feel that Rashad is just playing it really safe and protecting his win.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Guymay said:


> Rashad St-pierre is dominating him


has rashard landed one clean shot standing or on the ground all figt :confused02:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Lets stay on track with the fight fellas.....
> 
> 
> 
> So far Rashad is owning Thiago and my 4 Million is gonna pay nice!!!!


What's the exchange rate on internet credit to Canadian?

Thiago Silva is channeling the same forces as the Ultimate Warrior did. What the hell? James Toney is crying somewhere


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

deanmzi said:


> has rashard landed one clean shot standing or on the ground all figt :confused02:


 
Its called take downs and wrestling plus yes he is landing shots....


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

I wonder if Rampage is watching Rashad fight?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Silva is pissing me off, wtf is he doing ! Silva is a MOFO moron. What an idiot....has the guy rocked and he doesn't finish it.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow, really?


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

good end to the fight, if Silva wasn't so gassed then think he would have ended the fight there, shame because would have been a good twist, Evans by UD


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Thiago might have let this fight slip away.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Thiago is a dumbass.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

deanmzi said:


> has rashard landed one clean shot standing or on the ground all figt :confused02:


Does GSP ?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

WOW....Thiago is an idiot....he actually mocked Rashad and Rashad's technique worked well for Thiago....WTF was he thinking....WOW....Rashad won 1 and 2....


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

sounds like a boring fight.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Thiago pissed me off at the end.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Better be a ******* draw, Rashad doesn't deserve a win for that >:[


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Thiago should win this fight.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

CMON SILVA!!!! Shouldve put him away.......


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

what did he do that makes him a dumbass?... im not watching this one so I am just curious....


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

HE JUST SLAPPED HIM IN THE EARS!!! haha


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

To little to late for Thiago.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

That fight was ******* retarded. Hat off to Evans for the dominating performance but he literally did not damage Thiago at all, that wasn't a fight.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

stupid thiago had him!


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

This fight.. sorta reminds me of GSP vs. Thiago Alves..


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

daaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thiago was acting pretty silly at the end of this fight. Rashad was stupid for letting him draw him in also. Rashad was frustrating the hell outta Thiago with his footwork. Maybe Thiago will learn how to cut the cage off for his next fight.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

if only Silva had better conditioning - oh well bring on Rampage


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Toxic said:


> To little to late for Thiago.


Dude needed to throw more than one-two combos. Plus being tired hurt him. But the Ultimate Warrrior pump up followed by James Toney esque ******* around. WTF stuff


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

godson said:


> This fight.. sorta reminds me of GSP vs. Thiago Alves..


or couture vs vera


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was psyche out game plan stuff by Thiago, and Rashad wasn't buying, or was too tired too. But Silva could have won that in the 3rd if he had enough himself. Very strange fight. The judges only gave Silva round 3 I guess.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Rashad can blow me, he doesn't deserve a win for that. He did NO damage on the ground and Silva got out of everything very very quickly. Should've been a draw. 10-9, 10-9, 8-10. Rashad did nothing in the last round. Landed no shots, got two take downs stuffed and almost got KTFO. Draw IMO.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rashad barely threw any strikes at all.

Should've been a draw.

Thiago still sucks.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

Did Rashad even hits Thiago once :confused02:


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Rashad did zero damage. Thiago gassed. I want rd 4.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Two things I learned from this fight.

Thiago Silva is dumb

Rashad Evans might have a weak chin.........


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

What are ye thinking? Rashad dominated round 1 and 2. He got rocked midway through the last round, besides that he was comfortable throughout the fight


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Rashad can blow me, he doesn't deserve a win for that. He did NO damage on the ground and Silva got out of everything very very quickly. Should've been a draw. 10-9, 10-9, 8-10. Rashad did nothing in the last round. Landed no shots, got two take downs stuffed and almost got KTFO. Draw IMO.


Fight him. NOW! 

I kind of agree, but it wasn't a blow out round or utter beatdown, Rashad stayed in there attempting takedowns, throwing so 10-9 Thiago


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

godson said:


> This fight.. sorta reminds me of GSP vs. Thiago Alves..


I don't know how. GSP dominated Alves in every way, including striking. And Alves never once hurt GSP. 


Rashad won two rounds, clearly. 
Thiago did the most damage, but only in one round.

I'd have to give this fight to Rashad based on octagon control. Had Thiago hurt him in another round, I'd give it to him


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Im still pissed off now. Rashad wins with takedowns and Thiago being a complete retard standing in front of a guy whoh's on queer street and doesn't do anything to finish it.

This fight was just annoying....for me anyways.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

rashad- takedown/get up, takedown/get up, takedown/get up


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> Rashad Evans might have a weak chin.........


Yeah, I totally agree with that.. What I learned from this fight is that.. Thiago really has a sick stand up, but i guess he was getting gassed.. or something.. he just couldn't finish Evans.. 

takedowns = win points


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, if Thiago wouldn't have just connected one more time, he would have gotten a 2 point round. Too bad it wasn't a 5 rounder. Thiago had him figured out. 

Both guys would thump rampage.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Fight him. NOW!
> 
> I kind of agree, but it wasn't a blow out round or utter beatdown, Rashad stayed in there attempting takedowns, throwing so 10-9 Thiago


I'd flying gogoplata Rashad at :25 in the first after I kiss my hand and rub my balls. That or he'd lay on me for a decision.


EDIT: Nice ninja edit lol. I don't think Rashad threw any punches in that last round, he just danced. His takedowns got completely stuffed so if he was doing something, he was still doing it unsuccessfully.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Rashad can blow me, he doesn't deserve a win for that. He did NO damage on the ground and Silva got out of everything very very quickly. Should've been a draw. 10-9, 10-9, 8-10. Rashad did nothing in the last round. Landed no shots, got two take downs stuffed and almost got KTFO. Draw IMO.


As much as the fight was very lame, no way the last round was a 10-8 round for Silva. It would have been if he didnt start playing around and maybe tried to finish the fight instead.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rashad did land shots and Thiago only has himself to blame for the loss. He let Rashad dictate the fight for the first 2 rounds and rocked him late but not enough for a 10-8 round in the 3rd.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Rashad wins and I am happy! Nothing else for me to say. Rashad probably won't get overly confident like he did and get caught again. That was kinda dumb of him.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

MagiK11 said:


> Im still pissed off now. Rashad wins with takedowns and Thiago being a complete retard standing in front of a guy whoh's on queer street and doesn't do anything to finish it.
> 
> This fight was just annoying....for me anyways.


yep :confused04:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Pretty obvious Rashad trains with GSP, isnt it? That was the GSP blueprint for winning fights, except Rashad forgot the part about being able to keep your opponent on the ground and land any strikes while you have them there.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Some of you that are complaining about Rashads victory. Instead you should be commenting on how Thiago deserves the loss for not KO'ing him when he had the chance.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

JimmyJames said:


> As much as the fight was very lame, no way the last round was a 10-8 round for Silva. It would have been if he didnt start playing around and maybe tried to finish the fight instead.


agree not a 10-8 round


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

Is Silva an idiot? He didn't look completely gassed at the end. He just looked like a guy who'd rather play games and look like a fool than win a fight.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Rashad probably is the best fighter to look rocked on his feet. Its awesome to watch him dance.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, I won't say it was a boring fight, but it was takedown, Thiago satands back up, takedown, Thiago stands back up... Thiago landed more damage in the clinch and rocked him in the end.

Rashad definitely won the fight, the style matchup was bad for him, but he did as I expected, which was hang in there until the end, give Rashad some trouble.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I would say round 4 and 5 would have been nice, but Thiago was puffing pretty bad there


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Rashad can blow me, he doesn't deserve a win for that. He did NO damage on the ground and Silva got out of everything very very quickly. Should've been a draw. 10-9, 10-9, 8-10. Rashad did nothing in the last round. Landed no shots, got two take downs stuffed and almost got KTFO. Draw IMO.


Sort of this.

You can't deny Rashad won a 10 point must 3 round MMA match, but did he really win that as a fight? Did he ****.

In all honesty though, I wasn't really impressed with either of them. People bitching and moaning about what a poor main event choice it was have really been vindicated.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I found it funny how Silva was gassed in the third round and was just mocking Evans that was pretty funny he was trying to cover up that he was tired.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Another reason why I think ALL main event fights should be 5 rounds.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Is Thiago still overrated or does this performance improve himself in people's minds ?


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Blitzz said:


> Rashad probably is the best fighter to look rocked on his feet. Its awesome to watch him dance.


So true. He should market that dance= The Rashad Shuffle!


----------



## tosgator (Oct 15, 2006)

Thiago gave it his all, and actually tried to inflict damage.
Rashad wrestled, and that is about it!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Rashad won 1 &2*

He should have lost the fight cuz Thiago literally pulled rashad's showboating on rashad and cight him then stood there wanting to do the lets scrap thing, meanwhile rashad is sittin there in trouble.....

Thiago deserved to lose this fight, he def had the power but lost the 1st 2 rounds on points.....


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Is Thiago still overrated or does this performance improve himself in people's minds ?


Still very overrated. He has terrible TDD, a weak ground game (OMG BJJ BLACKBELT, OMG BJJ BLACKBELT!), and he is certainly not an intelligent fighter. Not to mention his gas tank was unimpressive. Jon Fitch still had fight in him after 5 rounds of GSP ****. Thiago Silva couldnt handle three rounds of Rashad being his blanket.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Yeah, if Thiago wouldn't have just connected one more time, he would have gotten a 2 point round. Too bad it wasn't a 5 rounder. Thiago had him figured out.
> 
> Both guys would thump rampage.


I think you mean Rampage would murder both of these guys rather easily..am i right?


----------



## tosgator (Oct 15, 2006)

he did not look rocked, he was rocked


footodors said:


> So true. He should market that dance= The Rashad Shuffle!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

mohod1982 said:


> I think you mean Rampage would murder both of these guys rather easily..am i right?


Nope. Rampage will fall to Evans, but will KO Silva.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Yeah, if Thiago wouldn't have just connected one more time, he would have gotten a 2 point round. Too bad it wasn't a 5 rounder. Thiago had him figured out.
> 
> *Both guys would thump rampage.*


Both of these guy would get KTFO by Rampage.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Evans has no chance against Jackson in my opinion. I still want to see the fight, but he is not in rampages league. Rashad won't be able to take Page down like he did silva. Page is way too strong and please believe Page gets one shot like silva and it's over. O wait, I should be talking about the fight huh? My bad...

I don't know what silva was thinking by dancing around. He had to know he was down two rounds and needed a KO. Don't understand why he didn't go for the finish. I don't think he was too gassed even though he wasn't fresh either. I would like to see a rematch later on down the road. Silva looked huge; didn't think he was that big. Or maybe Rashad is small? Nice takedowns by Rashad. Was hoping for a standup war, but good game plan by rashads team


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a hard time believing you can win a fight with takedowns only and without doing any significant damage.

At least GSP follows the takedowns with g&p.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Right now, the Rampage that beat Henderson would SMOKE Rashad. BUT, I don't think that Rampage will ever be back.

This fight went pretty much as expected. I didn't think Rashad would get so little done on the ground and I didn't think the NSAC would make the 3rd round a dance contest.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

JiPi said:


> I have a hard time believing you can win a fight with takedowns only and without doing any significant damage.
> 
> At least GSP follows the takedowns with g&p.


He tried and he couldnt hold Silva down. This is the first time its really been evident that Rashad is a small lightheavyweight. He even had Thiago mounted at one point and couldnt hold him there for more then a second or two.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Nope. Rampage will fall to Evans, but will KO Silva.


as we all just saw, Rashad has absolutely nothing to offer Rampage. he cant out wrestle him, he wont stand and bang with him because he has no chin. if he tries to bang he gets KO'd if he tries to counter, he still losses on points if not TKO.. Rampage is just a few steps above rashad and i'm not bashing i'm just being honest.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

mohod1982 said:


> as we all just saw, Rashad has absolutely nothing to offer Rampage. he cant out wrestle him, he wont stand and bang with him because he has no chin. if he tries to bang he gets KO'd if he tries to counter, he still losses on points if not TKO.. Rampage is just a few steps above rashad and i'm not bashing i'm just being honest.


Even though I dont like Rampages attitude or actions lately, I completely agree with you. After tonights fight, if I look at that fight with an unbias eye, I see Rampage owning Rashad everywhere.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Does GSP ?


Is that a serious question? 

Not the best performance we've seen from Evans, but hey... he needed a win, and he got just that. I've always felt that he was rather boring on the ground, yet fairly exciting on the feet, which is likely why we've seen him make the transition over his last few fights. But this was high stakes, kiddies. Sometimes that 'W' becomes primary objective number one, by any means necessary. Even if said method isn't aesthetically pleasing to the audience. I have zero doubts that he'll come out swinging against Jackson, and rather than cry ourselves to sleep tonight, let us be thrilled with the fact that we'll soon be privy to that fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> Right now, the Rampage that beat Henderson would SMOKE Rashad. BUT, I don't think that Rampage will ever be back.
> 
> This fight went pretty much as expected. I didn't think Rashad would get so little done on the ground and I didn't think the NSAC would make the 3rd round a dance contest.


The Wandy that K/O'd Page in their 1st 2 fights would in their 4th if it was the Wandy that fought Page in their 1st 2....:dunno:


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Still very overrated. He has terrible TDD, a weak ground game (OMG BJJ BLACKBELT, OMG BJJ BLACKBELT!), and he is certainly not an intelligent fighter. Not to mention his gas tank was unimpressive. Jon Fitch still had fight in him after 5 rounds of GSP ****. Thiago Silva couldnt handle three rounds of Rashad being his blanket.


I agree with you. Thiago got taken down a few notches on my chart. He has NO tdd, and clearly is not an intelligent fighter, I would go as far to say he is a dumb fighter.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rampage actually has a good chin. Like it takes like 4 knees and a soccer kick to put him out. In his brawls with Wandy he doesn't get KO'd by a good punch, it was literally a war, followed by a volley of knees that put him out.

He'd kill Thiago. Absolutely stretch the guy. 
Hendo couldn't outwrestle Page and I doubt Rashad will either, Hendo has great control and a monster chin, the exact opposit of Rashad.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Even though I dont like Rampages attitude or actions lately, I completely agree with you. After tonights fight, if I look at that fight with an unbias eye, I see Rampage owning Rashad everywhere.


I don't think Rashad will have the same plan against Rampage. Greg Jackson had a good plan for Thiago (except that Rashad forgot the part where he had to do damage once on the ground). I'm pretty sure he will come up with something different against Rampage. Maybe more leg kicks ala Forrest Griffin.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

My opinion on Thiago remains the same as it was before the fight. An ok fighter who can achieve contender status but will never win a title, and may not even make it to a title shot. As for Rashad, his last couple of fights have made him look much more human too me. I always thought Rashad was just ok until I saw him KO Liddel and then Griffin. But when you really look at it, Liddel is past his prime, and Forrest was outstriking Griffin for most of their fight. Rampage may have a bigger chance of beating Rashad than I thought.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Rampage actually has a good chin. Like it takes like 4 knees and a soccer kick to put him out. In his brawls with Wandy he doesn't get KO'd by a good punch, it was literally a war, followed by a volley of knees that put him out.
> 
> He'd kill Thiago. Absolutely stretch the guy.
> Hendo couldn't outwrestle Page and I doubt Rashad will either, Hendo has great control and a monster chin, the exact opposit of Rashad.


 

I fully expect rashad to come with the same gameplan as Forrest and for rampage to ahve tht left knee sticking right out fully prepared to NOT check leg kicks....it starts there....


----------



## Aviver (Aug 27, 2009)

guys.. stop being gay and just positive rep me..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If Silva wasn't so damn busy dancing around, he would have finished Rashad. Even after Rashad got back up he was still hurt, Silva was walking around like an idiot. He lost that fight for himself and it is a pity that he chose to showboat instead of finish Rashad.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Smh @ the 3rd round.

Evans had no business striking with him, the wrestling was winning the fight easily, and look at happened when he started to stand and trade. Even though he won, ''cmon' son!''

LOL @ Thiago just playin' with that too instead of going in to finish?


----------



## wakeboy (Sep 14, 2009)

HEY EVERYBODY REMEMBER LYOTOS KNOCKOUT ON RASHAD?????!!?!!? it took him what close to 25 punches before he hit the floor?

Silva put him down quite easily and now everyone believes rashad has quite the soft chin...

It just shows how a solid 80% of this forum bandwagons...

Lyoto is a tremendously accurate striker he doesn't have that one punch knockout power like everyone used to think


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

edit////


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Evans vs Silva*

Who else thinks that after watching evans vs. silva when it was going to decision that maybe in their back of there minds that rashad was going to lose the fight, because of the judgeing of shogun vs machida? I'm just saying because all my uncle was talking about was, how he lost respect for the ufc after that fight, he said it turned into boxing "That it's all fixed" and I gotta agree with him. Shogun clearly won that fight and I was pretty nervous for rashad as well. Anybody else feel this way?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Rashad has a weak chin because he was rocked by a guy who won all of his fights by knockout? (Except for the win by submission due to strikes)


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Rashad has a weak chin because he was rocked by a guy who won all of his fights by knockout? (Except for the win by submission due to strikes)


He doesn't have a weak chin at all. That's just dumb. 

Anyway, I'm glad that Rashad won. Thiago's TD defense was abysmal...


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Rashad has no confidence in himself in the stand-up. He was gun shy this fight, and chose to use the GSP gameplan. Unfortunately for him, he doesn't have the cardio GSP does. 

Quite frankly, I would have scored the last round a 10-8, and ended it with a draw for being a bs fight.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I wasn't aware that Thiago had TDD. Or strategy for that matter.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

The fight sucked but "fixed"? I saw nothing that would lead me to believe that this fight was fixed. And if it were the case the NSAC would be the ones doing the fixing because they provide the Judges and Refs.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

AceFranklin88 said:


> He doesn't have a weak chin at all. That's just dumb.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad that Rashad won. *Thiago's TD defense was abysmal...*


Though Rashad has great wrestling. Just saying.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Wookie said:


> The fight sucked but "fixed"? I saw nothing that would lead me to believe that this fight was fixed. And if it were the case the NSAC would be the ones doing the fixing because they provide the Judges and Refs.


Fixed fights don't go the distance.

A those saying Thiago was taunting to cover exhaustion: 

I don't think so. Yes, he was tired, but Rashad was practically running from him in the third while looking at the clock. He was hoping Rashad would take the bait and engage him. Instead, Rashad was more than happy to rest on his laurels of his lay N prays from the first two rounds.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Weak chin? Wow.. some guys here flip flop opinions so much based on very little.

Rashad has a great chin. Not a great fight, some nice takedowns but apart from that...

Not sure who Thiago faces next but it's a pretty safe bet that Rashad will face Page.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

*Rashad won the wrestling match, Thiago won the fight*

Rashad's chin is not weak, but it seems to me he has an alarming tendency to fall in love with his striking and get tagged. He's lucky Thiago didn't have the energy to put him away. Rampage will definitely finish. I drop Rashad a few notches in the top 10 LHW after seeing this and keep Thiago about the same. 

This is where that half-point scoring system might have come in handy that KenFlo and others have mentioned.

RD 1: 10-9 Rashad
Rd 2: 10-9.5 Rashad
Rd 3: 10-8.5 Thiago

Thiago = 28.5
Evans = 28.5


----------



## Syko (Dec 9, 2009)

I really did not enjoy that fight. The wrestling was straight out boring, and it wasn't like Rashad did ANYTHING once he got Thiago to the ground =/


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Silva threw away the fight.....he could have battered evans anytime he wanted in the 3rd. .....and evans has the nerve to call out rampage after getting bitchslapped for an entire round?


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I wasnt bored while watching the fight, I think it was ok. Rashad looked like a mw against thiago though.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I have to say that i really enjoyed that fight, it was a good Main Event in my eyes. But this fight was definitely a draw! 

Rashad won round 1 and 2 with a scoring of *10:9* both times.
Thiago won round 3 very clearly thats why he gets a *10:8*.

This fight should have been a draw!!! :thumbsdown:

I can't believe that Thiago gave Rashad the time to recover, I don't think that Thiago was so tierd no way. When you move like that you aren't tierd! I really don't know what to think about this last round... very very weird :confused02:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

You need to do more damage and show more domination than that to get a 10-8 from the judges. T. Silva would of lost round 3 too if it wasnt for the KD.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

rd 3 was nowhere near a 10-8 rd


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Just saw the fight. Terrific result! The first two rounds were exciting, I thought. 3rd was alright. Got worried when Rashad got rocked, but he recovered well. A very good gameplan too. Good to see Rashad the wrestler mixing it up. Those saying Rashad's got nothing to offer Rampage are straight up bitches, man. What? You didn't see Rashad knock Thiago out and now he's not any good? Bare stupid, man.


----------



## Syko (Dec 9, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Just saw the fight. Terrific result! The first two rounds were exciting, I thought. 3rd was alright. Got worried when Rashad got rocked, but he recovered well. A very good gameplan too. Good to see Rashad the wrestler mixing it up. Those saying Rashad's got nothing to offer Rampage are straight up bitches, man. What? You didn't see Rashad knock Thiago out and now he's not any good? Bare stupid, man.


You found the first two rounds exciting?

Wrestling really doesn't do it for me. The takedowns were very good, but Rashad did nothing to Thiago when he was on the ground


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Syko said:


> You found the first two rounds exciting?
> 
> Wrestling really doesn't do it for me. The takedowns were very good, but Rashad did nothing to Thiago when he was on the ground


As a fan of Rashad i'm a bit biased an easier to please than most, but it's not like the first two rounds were full of non engagement. Rashad was playing it safe on the ground, I thought that was obvious. He wasn't being lazy or anything...Thiago Silva IS a BJJ black belt after all, so had he got over aggressive he could have been subbed. This way, he played it safe and conserved his energy whilst wearing Thiago out. Don't know how the 'fans' cannot appreciate such gameplanning.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

The Dark Knight said:


> As a fan of Rashad i'm a bit biased an easier to please than most, but it's not like the first two rounds were full of non engagement. Rashad was playing it safe on the ground, I thought that was obvious. He wasn't being lazy or anything...Thiago Silva IS a BJJ black belt after all, so had he got over aggressive he could have been subbed. This way, he played it safe and conserved his energy whilst wearing Thiago out. Don't know how the 'fans' cannot appreciate such gameplanning.


Rashad "conserved his energy"? Guy was gassed come round 3.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Rashad "conserved his energy"? Guy was gassed come round 3.


And had he gone all out on the ground he would have probably lost due to exhaustion whilst simultaneously leaving himself vulnerable to a sub. C'mon, it's not like he did **** all. He didn't execute a brutal ground and pound like he did on Jason Lambert because he was fighting Thiago Silva, a guy who has very good sweeps from the bottom and good ground and pound himself.

Seriously you lot act as if Rashad got beat or something. He got a pretty clear decision over this geezer. Deal with it.

By the way what entrance song did Rashad come out to last night?



Dan0 said:


> _Steeep intooo a woooooorldd..._
> 
> Go Evans and Go KRS One :thumb02:
> 
> It's time!!!


 
So'k, got it now! He came out to that tune when he won the belt from Forrest :thumb02:. I would have preferred he come out to Point Of No Return though..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Thiago gassed. Plain and simple. If he had more wind he would have knocked Rashad out.

Never been a fan of Rashad Evans. TBH I don't see him ever holding that strap again.

He won't get past Rampage, Nog, or even Cane IMO.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Thiago gassed. Plain and simple. If he had more wind he would have knocked Rashad out.
> 
> Never been a fan of Rashad Evans. TBH I don't see him ever holding that strap again.
> 
> He won't get past Rampage, Nog, or even Cane IMO.




Yeah well you would say that. 

I think Evans could take Cane and matches up well with Rampage although it would be a tough tough fight. Little Nog would be a hard fight for him though.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

The Dark Knight said:


> And had he gone all out on the ground he would have probably lost due to exhaustion whilst simultaneously leaving himself vulnerable to a sub. C'mon, it's not like he did **** all. He didn't execute a brutal ground and pound like he did on Jason Lambert because he was fighting Thiago Silva, a guy who has very good sweeps from the bottom and good ground and pound himself.
> 
> Seriously you lot act as if Rashad got beat or something. He got a pretty clear decision over this geezer. Deal with it.


Rashad won a decision playing safe with lay n pray. Hardly a win to be beating his chest about.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

The Dark Knight said:


> I think Evans could take Cane and matches up well with Rampage although it would be a tough tough fight. Little Nog would be a hard fight for him though.


I think Cane hits a little too hard for Rashad. I'd love to see this one.

Lil Nog? Damn, I think he's a very dangerous dark horse at LHW right now. Don't see alot of 205ers giving him fits.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

godson said:


> This fight.. sorta reminds me of GSP vs. Thiago Alves..


You mean gsp vs kos


Sicilian_Esq said:


> Rashad won a decision playing safe with lay n pray. Hardly a win to be beating his chest about.


Its kind of funny that everyone has this opinion when gsp fights this way all the time..If anything the fact that silva made his way to his feet easily gave the fight an element of a seesaw.That in itself is more entertaining than the stagnation of seeing 2 grown sweaty men (one in bike shorts mind you)laying on the other for 5 rounds..

uke:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Evans looked tiny next to Silva, tiny next to Rampage on TUF. I didn't realize how small he is, he really is a MW. 

He fought a very smart fight, used his quickness, used strikes really well to set up takedowns. I always thought Rashad was a little over rated but he fought a great fight last night, I'm surprised people are calling that boring. 

Is Silva retarded? He's down 2-0 going into the third, he knows if it goes to the cards he loses and he spends half the round clowning around and doing nothing. Then, he finally catches Evans, has him hurt and....he backs off. WTF? Bizarre, I can't understand what Silva was thinking.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Kreed said:


> You mean gsp vs kos
> Its kind of funny that everyone has this opinion when gsp fights this way all the time..If anything the fact that silva made his way to his feet easily gave the fight an element of a seesaw.That in itself is more entertaining than the stagnation of seeing 2 grown sweaty men (one in bike shorts mind you)laying on the other for 5 rounds..
> 
> uke:


Totally Agree. Nearly the same gameplan, as shown below: 

GSP: 

(Takedown) + (Relatively ineffective GNP) + (Cardio) = Win!

Rashad: 

(Takedown) - (Relatively ineffective GNP) - (Cardio) = Win!



Drogo said:


> Is Silva retarded? He's down 2-0 going into the third, he knows if it goes to the cards he loses and he spends half the round clowning around and doing nothing. Then, he finally catches Evans, has him hurt and....he backs off. WTF? Bizarre, I can't understand what Silva was thinking.


Evans backpeddled the entire 3rd round. Silva couldn't catch him, so he was hoping to bait him into an exchange. Evans was content to rest on the laurels of the 1st two rounds + the TD in the early 3rd.

*Edit* 

To the Anonymous Neg repper, which part of my post is bs? The part where Rashad lay N prayed for 2 rounds,or his Kaleb Starnes impression in the 3rd?


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

Fightmetric scored it a 29-29 draw. The difference in strikes is bigger than I thought. I know Fightmetric isn't the best but it's interesting analysis none-the-less.

http://www.fightmetric.com/fights/Evans-Silva.html

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/1/3/1231457/fightmetric-report-for-ufc-108

Edit: Personally, I scored it 29-28 Evans.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I have to say that i really enjoyed that fight, it was a good Main Event in my eyes. But this fight was definitely a draw!
> 
> Rashad won round 1 and 2 with a scoring of *10:9* both times.
> Thiago won round 3 very clearly thats why he gets a *10:8*.
> ...


 
Your crazy Bobby, even Thiago's corner after the second round go your behind on points you have to finish him this round..... Rashad def won 1 & 2 and Thiago def should have finished Rashad in the 3rd....Like the Shoguns people who cry when Shogun had all the 5th round to do his thing.....he just didnt...


Anyone who calls that fight Thiago vs. Evans fixed or whatever needs to go back to the drawing board....



mohod1982 said:


> rd 3 was nowhere near a 10-8 rd


 
No way....




The Dark Knight said:


> And had he gone all out on the ground he would have probably lost due to exhaustion whilst simultaneously leaving himself vulnerable to a sub. C'mon, it's not like he did **** all. He didn't execute a brutal ground and pound like he did on Jason Lambert because he was fighting Thiago Silva, a guy who has very good sweeps from the bottom and good ground and pound himself.
> 
> Seriously you lot act as if Rashad got beat or something. He got a pretty clear decision over this geezer. Deal with it.


 
He was closer to losing than wining at the end....LOL Dark did you triple freaking post a couple pages back.....c'mon man!!!!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Your crazy Bobby, even Thiago's corner after the second round go your behind on points you have to finish him this round..... Rashad def won 1 & 2 and Thiago def should have finished Rashad in the 3rd....Like the Shoguns people who cry when Shogun had all the 5th round to do his thing.....he just didnt...


Call me crazy CC you know you are my MMAforum.com Idol you can call me whatever you like to call me  you can give me animal names if you wish^^

But I think I have to agree with you, it wasn't a 10:8 but thats one more reason why I would like to see the half point scoring system. When do ever see somebody giving a 10:8 in a fight?? Never!! I think judges need a littel bit more freedom then only giving 10:9 rounds all the time...makes no sense to me. What do you need to do to get a 10:8 round?? Knock him out?? Then we don't need a decision anymore! Rashad won 1, 2 with a score of 10:9 each time but Thaigo did (in my eyes 2 times as much damage as Rashad did in the first round) I mean he nearly Knocked him out in the third round ..didn't he CC :confused02: he could barrely stand on his feet, one more clean shot I am 100% sure that Rashad would lay on the map motionless. But I also know that Thiago didn't done enough to get a 10:8 youre right. I can't believe that Thiago was joking around like Silva does.. you can't tell me thiago was tired no way. He could easily go 5 rounds! I don't know why he didn't pushed the action... I was really confused after I saw that fight...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Call me crazy CC you know you are my MMAforum.com Idol you can call me whatever you like to call me  you can give me animal names if you wish^^
> 
> But I think I have to agree with you, it wasn't a 10:8 but thats one more reason why I would like to see the half point scoring system. When do ever see somebody giving a 10:8 in a fight?? Never!! I think judges need a littel bit more freedom then only giving 10:9 rounds all the time...makes no sense to me. What do you need to do to get a 10:8 round?? Knock him out?? Then we don't need a decision anymore! Rashad won 1, 2 with a score of 10:9 each time but Thaigo did (in my eyes 2 times as much damage as Rashad did in the first round) I mean he nearly Knocked him out in the third round ..*didn't he CC* :confused02: he could barrely stand on his feet, one more clean shot I am 100% sure that Rashad would lay on the map motionless. But I also know that Thiago didn't done enough to get a 10:8 youre right. I can't believe that Thiago was joking around like Silva does.. you can't tell me thiago was tierd no way. He could easily go 5 rounds! I don't know why he didn't pushed the action... I was really confused after I saw that fight...


 
YES!!! 4 Sure!! He nearly knocked him out dude, it was rediculous, a 10-8 round to me is one that the ref is right there to stop the fight and you are weathering a hella strom but somehow survive or the bell rings....They do happen but(Rampage Forrest) they dont happen all that often and what thiago did in the 3rd wasnt enough for a 10-8 hell there was like only a min or so left that Rashad had to survive....

We're in agreement the desire of Thiago to not attack was almost sickening....what do you train and fight for......to get a guy in that position so you can finish him....

It was almost like with 2 mins left Thiago said to himself...enough of this shit Im gonna mock you to draw you into me( BTW it worked) and then all of a sudden Rashad was right smack in Thiago's world where Rashad didnt want to be(at this momnt it's my opinion Thiago was looking at Rashad but saw Jardine in his mind and attacked with that confidence).....I simply cannot explain Thiago not finishing, but Im sure looking at the tape today he is killing himself.....:thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> YES!!! 4 Sure!! He nearly knocked him out dude, it was rediculous, a 10-8 round to me is one that the ref is right there to stop the fight and you are weathering a hella strom but somehow survive or the bell rings....They do happen but(Rampage Forrest) they dont happen all that often and what thiago did in the 3rd wasnt enough for a 10-8 hell there was like only a min or so left that Rashad had to survive....
> 
> We're in agreement the desire of Thiago to not attack was almost sickening....what do you train and fight for......to get a guy in that position so you can finish him....
> 
> It was almost like with 2 mins left Thiago said to himself...enough of this shit Im gonna mock you to draw you into me( BTW it worked) and then all of a sudden Rashad was right smack in Thiago's world where Rashad didnt want to be(at this momnt it's my opinion Thiago was looking at Rashad but saw Jardine in his mind and attacked with that confidence).....I simply cannot explain Thiago not finishing, but Im sure looking at the tape today he is killing himself.....:thumbsup:


It was one of the most confusing rounds I ever saw definitely! I wanna listen to a post fight interview with Thiago where he explains his thoughts (if he had any guess not:confused05 he never comes up very smart...but what he did there was just ridiculos. Man why did he acted like f*** The Spider? Maybe he tought to himself hey Thiago its a Main Event isn't a ME supposed to be 5 rounds LOL :sarcastic03:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> It was one of the most confusing rounds I ever saw definitely! I wanna listen to a post fight interview with Thiago where he explains his thoughts (if he had any guess not:confused05 he never comes up very smart...but what he did there was just ridiculos. Man why did he acted like f*** The Spider? Maybe he tought to himself hey Thiago its a Main Event isn't a ME supposed to be 5 rounds LOL :sarcastic03:


 
I just think he was mocking Rashad out of frustration cuz Rashad was back peddling....but it ended up benefiting Thiago...however he didn't capitalize, it was almost like he gave up, got annoyed so mocked Rashad and that produced an opening, he connected and then.....only Thiago knows....

Funny how kinda making fun of Rashad opened up the fight, it was just too late...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I just think he was mocking Rashad out of frustration cuz Rashad was back peddling....but it ended up benefiting Thiago...however he didn't capitalize, it was almost like he gave up, got annoyed so mocked Rashad and that produced an opening, he connected and then.....only Thiago knows....
> 
> Funny how kinda making fun of Rashad opened up the fight, it was just too late...


He got Rashad out of his comfort zone. Rashad let himself affect by the gestures of Thiago. All this (come on Rashad don't walk away fight me now) influenced Rashad so much, that he let himself into a Striking war with Silva. If he just would had follow his ingenious gameplan he used in the first 2 rounds then he would have won that fight without all the drama he got himself into in that last round.

Rashad wrote this fight! He was the screenwriter  why didn't he just wrote himself a better ending lol


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

This should have been a draw. A CLEAR 10-8 round 3 for Silva, and CLEAR 10-9 rounds for Rashad. 

Not an impressive victory for Rashad.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

drey2k said:


> This should have been a draw. A CLEAR 10-8 round 3 for Silva, and CLEAR 10-9 rounds for Rashad.
> 
> Not an impressive victory for Rashad.


No way that was a 10-8 round for Silva. It might have been if he put more pressure on Evans when he was hurt, but he didnt. 

Also Rashad was probably winning that round till Silva gave him that case of shakey legs.

Rashad won that fight in a very unimpressive manner.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

drey2k said:


> This should have been a draw. A CLEAR 10-8 round 3 for Silva, and CLEAR 10-9 rounds for Rashad.
> 
> Not an impressive victory for Rashad.


 
What made the last min and a half a 10-8 round out of that round???? Cuz nothing happened before then....:confused02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Did Silva land anything in the first round? Couldn't that be scored a 10-8? He had nothing to offer when Rashad was throwing combinations and tieing him up/taking him down almost at will.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

After watching this fight I can safely say Thiago deserved to lose that fight! He had Rashad in trouble but didn't do much to finish him. Instead he spends the last few moments of that fight dancing because he was too tired to engage Rashad. This is why Thiago will never be in title contention.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Coldcall's Breakdown of the fight....Never was a Evans Fan*

*1st Round*

Rashad immediately pushes the action, into the cage where he is winning the clinch and dirty boxing. Thiago tries to land back once in the center of the cage each time he gets up from the* THREE *take downs Rashad landed, during these quick exchanges between take downs Rashad's head movement is enough to make Thia go miss, Rashad is actually landing more.....plus mounted Thiago in the 1st as well.....*10-9 Rashad*

*2nd Round*

Thiago now circling to his right, Rashad attacks drives to fence and is again winning clinch and Dirty boxing. Silva is landing a few upper cuts during the clinch really no knee's. Rashad has more speed in the striking still at this point towards the end of the round Thiago's is picking up. Rashad scores another three take downs in this round....*10-9 Rashad*

*3rd Round*

Again Rashad starts with the clinch, Thiago breaks away wants to trade. He is stalking Rashad slapping his face. rashad scores *another* takedown. Thiago attacks Rashad, he is now getting the better of the striking, he then goes into retard mode. Dancing literally thats what he is doing at this point when he has started the damage there is 2:30 left in the fight he is still dancing at 1:02 left in fight they briefly exchange round ends.....*10-9 Silva*

*29-28 Evans*

This was not a tough fight to score nor was it a controversial one. Rashad came in with a plan that threw Thiago off and it took Thiago basically 2 rounds to adjust, he was told you are losing the fight. 

Rashad really didn't do anything aggressive with his Jitz and Thiago really didn't either although he was able to get up effectively...Raahad's speed is what won him this fight and of course his wrestling....

Thiago could have won this fight at the end he had Rashad, he gave the fight away IMO and the result we got was on par....

There was nothing about any round that made one of them 10-8.....PERIOD....:thumbsup:


1st time i have ever bet for Rashad, have lost many credits on him....this was an honest breakdown.....


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> There was nothing about any round that made one of them 10-8.....PERIOD....:thumbsup:



This is the correct answer.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

The reason for the 10-8 would be to discourage the Lay N Pray strategy of fighting. If you're going to LNP for 2 rounds, and then backpeddle like Starnes for the 3rd and hope the clock runs out, then a tie should be awarded. 

Fight or GTFO.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

You guys are thinking boxing too much. In boxing, if a fighters drops his or her opponent, then it would be scored a 10-8 round. The reason this works for boxing is because it is nothing but punches, so dropping someone would show that you got the better of the exchange for that round. 

MMA on the other hand encompasses ground fighting as well. In a fight where the entire round was not spent on the feet, the round cannot only be judged by who got the better of the standup.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope ya'll have fun with the credits i lost to Silva lol but hey I'll win them back....Esp when Rampage comes in and unloads on Rashad ....But back to subject I'm really disapointed in Silva he had the fight in the third and let it go . But oh well I wont ever bet on him again. Me + Lesson = wisdom lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

G_Land said:


> I hope ya'll have fun with the credits i lost to Silva lol but hey I'll win them back....Esp when Rampage comes in and unloads on Rashad ....But back to subject I'm really disapointed in Silva he had the fight in the third and let it go . But oh well I wont ever bet on him again. Me + Lesson = wisdom lol


I am still pissed off because of what Silva was doing in that fight. If you want to dance then go to a club, if you want to fight then stay in the cage. I don't care if he was tired or not he wasted very valuable time in the cage...:thumbsdown:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

You and me both bro


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

After that fight is there any doubt that Mousasi would beat both these guys?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Samborules said:


> After that fight is there any doubt that Mousasi would beat both these guys?


For me it never was! 

Mousasi is number 4 without Anderson 3


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

If Thiago had done more in the third it could have been a two point rd, but just putting Rashad on queer street for a few doesn't do it. Thiago couldn't hold Rashad down either. 

Its obvious that this means USA > Brazil! Right!?

J/K I was rooting for Silva.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> If Thiago had done more in the third it could have been a two point rd, but just putting Rashad on queer street for a few doesn't do it. Thiago couldn't hold Rashad down either.
> 
> Its obvious that this means USA > Brazil! Right!?
> 
> J/K I was rooting for Silva.


I agree. He had to do more. Rashad's takedowns also led to nothing as well. He even had mount and did nothing with it.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Would love to see the following

T. Silva vs. F. Griffin
R. Evans vs. M. Rua


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I agree. He had to do more. Rashad's takedowns also led to nothing as well. He even had mount and did nothing with it.


Rashad didn't do anything with the takedowns, however he didn't win those rounds in overwhelming fashion. Silva on the other hand need to be overwhelming to get a 2 pt rd.

I hate it that TDs can win a fight on their own. IMO they are a means of changing to dominant position and not as much of an offensive attack like a punch, kick, sub attempt. I'm not saying that they shouldn't count. I just don't think they should decide a fight on TDs if the TDs didn't lead to anything. Also if TDs count then do they give points for stuffing a TD or for getting back on your feet quickly after a TD?


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> Rashad didn't do anything with the takedowns, however he didn't win those rounds in overwhelming fashion. Silva on the other hand need to be overwhelming to get a 2 pt rd.
> 
> I hate it that TDs can win a fight on their own. IMO they are a means of changing to dominant position and not as much of an offensive attack like a punch, kick, sub attempt. I'm not saying that they shouldn't count. I just don't think they should decide a fight on TDs if the TDs didn't lead to anything. *Also if TDs count then do they give points for stuffing a TD or for getting back on your feet quickly after a TD?*


They should


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Samborules said:


> They should


It just seems like there are some inequalities in the scoring system. Right?
There should be more equal and opposite scoring like subs vs sub defense, tds vs td defense...


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Samborules said:


> They should


Then Thiago should have won the fight. Evans did nothing with the TDs and Thiago got up really quick after every TD.

But this is how the flawed scoring system of the UFC works. Officially, TDs don't count for anything, but in the real world, just get a couple of Takedowns in a round and do nothing and you get the round.

The only significant damage made in the fight was done by Silva, but he lost.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Samborules said:


> After that fight is there any doubt that Mousasi would beat both these guys?


I dunno.. Mousasi didnt impress vs Sokky. 

I think he'd beat Thiago Silva but Rashad I dont think so. At least not yet.



valrond said:


> Then Thiago should have won the fight. Evans did nothing with the TDs and Thiago got up really quick after every TD.
> 
> But this is how the flawed scoring system of the UFC works. *Officially, TDs don't count for anything,* but in the real world, just get a couple of Takedowns in a round and do nothing and you get the round.
> 
> The only significant damage made in the fight was done by Silva, but he lost.


What do you mean by that? :confused02:


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> I dunno.. Mousasi didnt impress vs Sokky.
> 
> I think he'd beat Thiago Silva but Rashad I dont think so. At least not yet.
> 
> ...


Sorry, my mistake. I was under the impression that a Takedown by itself doesn't score points, but it does as "effective grappling".

I think the only Takedown that should score points in that fight was the first one, as Rashad at least got to the mount, but even then, Thiago was out of there quickly.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

He beat Sokky...other than a couple of early takedowns, Sokky did little and Gegard was never in any danger? Evans vs. Silva and vs. Machida did the MMA version of rope a dope...fighting not to lose more than to win IMO anyway. I think Mousasi beats them both, not sure how he does vs. Shogun and Machida...but would love to see it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't read the thread yet, because I just got him. Just allow me to say this: In my mind Thiago won that fight based on damage and actually trying to finish the fight. Point systems just don't work for MMA and should go. Thanks for listening. Now I'll read the thread...


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

There's a difference between elusiveness and an avoidance of combat. 

Rashad did the latter in the 3rd round.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> There's a difference between elusiveness and an avoidance of combat.
> 
> Rashad did the latter in the 3rd round.


He looked a little gassed and he needs to up his cardio to that of the Forrest Griffin fight, but don't forget how he completely dominated Silva in the first two rounds.

Maybe he didn't inflict much damage on the ground, but Silva had ZERO answers for Rashad's gameplan. I think he landed his first real strike on Rashad somewhere in the 2nd round.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> He looked a little gassed and he needs to up his cardio to that of the Forrest Griffin fight, but don't forget how he completely dominated Silva in the first two rounds.
> 
> Maybe he didn't inflict much damage on the ground, but Silva had ZERO answers for Rashad's gameplan. I think he landed his first real strike on Rashad somewhere in the 2nd round.


Rashad didn't land a real strike the entire fight. 

:wink03:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I just watched the MMA-Live Post fight Extra and guess what guys Stephan Bonnar said it was a 10:8 Round for Thaigo Silva. And I still think you can argue that like i mentioned before in this thread! But in my mind like CC and Xer mentioned he didn't done enough to really get a 10:8 I agree with that.


Stephans argument was *that if you hurt a guy that bad you almost KO him, if he doesn't come back and hurt you either you get a 10:8 round In my opinion this fight was a draw. *

Those are the words from Stephan Bonnar! What do you guys think about that??


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I just watched the MMA-Live Post fight Extra and guess what guys Stephan Bonnar said it was a 10:8 Round for Thaigo Silva. And I still think you can argue that like i mentioned before in this thread! But in my mind like CC and Xer mentioned he didn't done enough to really get a 10:8 I agree with that.
> 
> 
> Stephans argument was *that if you hurt a guy that bad you almost KO him, if he doesn't come back and hurt you either you get a 10:8 round In my opinion this fight was a draw. *
> ...


Who is he? KIDDING

I agree


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I thought the same thing as well when the fight was over! But like CC and Xer mentioned I don't think he done enough to get a 10:8. But you can definitely argue that. And you see some pros even gave him a 10:8 and thought that this fight was a draw :dunno:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Looked more like a draw to me to. It's simple, Silva should have finished him, and it would have been clear as a day light. Maybe he will learn from this in the future. I think both fighters' ratings have stalled after this fight.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> I just watched the MMA-Live Post fight Extra and guess what guys Stephan Bonnar said it was a 10:8 Round for Thaigo Silva. And I still think you can argue that like i mentioned before in this thread! But in my mind like CC and Xer mentioned he didn't done enough to really get a 10:8 I agree with that.
> 
> 
> Stephans argument was *that if you hurt a guy that bad you almost KO him, if he doesn't come back and hurt you either you get a 10:8 round In my opinion this fight was a draw. *
> ...


Nothing, Really! The only way it should have been a 10:8 round for Thiago is if he completely dominated Rashad. Thiago had one good shot on Rashad. Instead of engaging Rashad, Thiago started playing Dance Dance Revolution in the middle of the ring.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thaigo's conditioning in the 3rd round let him down to much to give him a 10-8, 10-9 was a fair score, when he hurt Evans in the final round he needed to find that little extra stamina to at least try and finish the fight with a KO or TKO, the fact is that he was to tired to launch a relentless assault and go for the kill.

Had he of found that extra energy and given a last minute assault to try to finish instead of backing off and giving him time to recover , he could of maybe at least knocked Evans down and gone for a ground and pound, even if Evans could of holed on for the decision, if he was on his back with Thiago on top of him battling away when the bell was struck, that would of been enough for a fair 10-8 score, but the way it was I think the judges called the fight correct.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I just watched the MMA-Live Post fight Extra and guess what guys Stephan Bonnar said it was a 10:8 Round for Thaigo Silva. And I still think you can argue that like i mentioned before in this thread! But in my mind like CC and Xer mentioned he didn't done enough to really get a 10:8 I agree with that.
> 
> 
> Stephans argument was *that if you hurt a guy that bad you almost KO him, if he doesn't come back and hurt you either you get a 10:8 round In my opinion this fight was a draw. *
> ...


 
Seriously, Stephon Bonnar is F***ing idiot!!!! That statement is just, dumb and at the most simply his interpretation of how something should be scored...moronic reasoning, you rock a guy so that makes it 10-8 even though the other guy doesn't finish the fight but simply stands there with his hands at his side....

Stephon Bonnar is an idiot....:thumbsdown:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Stephan Bonnar seemed a little salty. Lets not forget he loss to Rashad and put a serious halt on his career.


----------



## wakeboy (Sep 14, 2009)

Machida fans argued that he beat shogun because he was able to stuff his takedowns.. So using that logic offense = defense, therefore thiago being able to quickly get back up to his feet without rashad doing any significant damage should be valued the same if not more than a takedown imo...

Rashad even got thiago in mount early on in the fight and thiago escaped with minimal effort...

With current mma scoring system- Rashad wins the fight
Revamped scoring system- Thiago wins a ud


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wakeboy said:


> Machida fans argued that he beat shogun because he was able to stuff his takedowns.. So using that logic offense = defense, therefore thiago being able to quickly get back up to his feet without rashad doing any significant damage should be valued the same if not more than a takedown imo...
> 
> Rashad even got thiago in mount early on in the fight and thiago escaped with minimal effort...
> 
> ...


 

If your gonna make a post like this you need to breakdown your example of how you arrive at that score....cuz seriously thats rediculous, the bottom line is the guy won 2-3 rounds and you could say the 1st 2 mins of the last....

How to you arrive at a UD for Thiago after he landed on shot that rocked rashad then stood there for the rest of the round with his hands by his sides....

Please explain this to me I am totally intrested to hear....


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Heh, that's funny that Bonnar would say something like that. If anybody remembers the Evans/Bonnar fight, Rashad dominated him completely. It was very identical to the Evans/Silva match except Rashad didn't get rocked by Bonnar. Guess what the final result was? A Majority decision for Evans. One judge actually had the balls to call that fight a draw when Bonnar did absolutely NOTHING.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> Heh, that's funny that Bonnar would say something like that. If anybody remembers the Evans/Bonnar fight, Rashad dominated him completely. It was very identical to the Evans/Silva match except Rashad didn't get rocked by Bonnar. Guess what the final result was? A Majority decision for Evans. One judge actually had the balls to call that fight a draw when Bonnar did absolutely NOTHING.


Had to have been Cecil Peoples... that douche.


----------



## wakeboy (Sep 14, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> If your gonna make a post like this you need to breakdown your example of how you arrive at that score....cuz seriously thats rediculous, the bottom line is the guy won 2-3 rounds and you could say the 1st 2 mins of the last....
> 
> How to you arrive at a UD for Thiago after he landed on shot that rocked rashad then stood there for the rest of the round with his hands by his sides....
> 
> Please explain this to me I am totally intrested to hear....


i clearly said with current mma judging rashad won the fight?...

then i said with revamped mma scoring thiago probably would have won that fight...havent actually rewatched the fight... but according to fight metric thiago badly outstruck rashad... so if his bjj defense cancels out rashads takedowns, what else did rashad really do in the fight? 

it was very similar to vera and couture imo... by the fact that vera and silva both losers of the fight were closer to actually finishing the fight. While evans and couture dragged out a unanimous decision by utilizing the clinch and wrestling abilities. With revamped scoring do you think putting some in the clinch or getting a takedown will be valued as much if no damage is done afterwards?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

wakeboy said:


> i clearly said with current mma judging rashad won the fight?...
> 
> *then i said with revamped mma scoring thiago probably would have won that fight...havent actually rewatched the fight... but according to fight metric thiago badly outstruck rashad... so if his bjj defense cancels out rashads takedowns, what else did rashad really do in the fight?
> 
> it was very similar to vera and couture imo... by the fact that vera and silva both losers of the fight were closer to actually finishing the fight. While evans and couture dragged out a unanimous decision by utilizing the clinch and wrestling abilities. With revamped scoring do you think putting some in the clinch or getting a takedown will be valued as much if no damage is done afterwards?*


Nah dude... dude nah.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wakeboy said:


> i clearly said with current mma judging rashad won the fight?...
> 
> then i said with revamped mma scoring thiago probably would have won that fight...havent actually rewatched the fight... but according to fight metric thiago badly outstruck rashad... so if his bjj defense cancels out rashads takedowns, what else did rashad really do in the fight?
> 
> it was very similar to vera and couture imo... by the fact that vera and silva both losers of the fight were closer to actually finishing the fight. While evans and couture dragged out a unanimous decision by utilizing the clinch and wrestling abilities. With revamped scoring do you think putting some in the clinch or getting a takedown will be valued as much if no damage is done afterwards?


 
I heard you say that I am not contesting that point I am asking what constitutes a 10-8 round in the 3rd.....:confused02:

Thats all I was trying to hear, was an explanation on that...:thumb02:


----------



## wakeboy (Sep 14, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I heard you say that I am not contesting that point I am asking what constitutes a 10-8 round in the 3rd.....:confused02:
> 
> Thats all I was trying to hear, was an explanation on that...:thumb02:


i dont recall saying the last round should have been 10-8 thiago, as ive seen far bigger beat downs scored 10-9 and its kinda silly to think otherwise based on precedent....

however i due think 10-8 rounds should be scored more often because it would make for a lot less razer thin decisions


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

wakeboy said:


> i dont recall saying the last round should have been 10-8 thiago, as ive seen far bigger beat downs scored 10-9 and its kinda silly to think otherwise based on precedent....
> 
> however i due think 10-8 rounds should be scored more often because it would make for a lot less razer thin decisions


I think that more 10-8 rounds will cause more draws which will cause more controversy.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think that more 10-8 rounds will cause more draws which will cause more controversy.


That's why MMA needs half points.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wakeboy said:


> i dont recall saying the last round should have been 10-8 thiago, as ive seen far bigger beat downs scored 10-9 and its kinda silly to think otherwise based on precedent....
> 
> however i due think 10-8 rounds should be scored more often because it would make for a lot less razer thin decisions





HitOrGetHit said:


> I think that more 10-8 rounds will cause more draws which will cause more controversy.





Intermission said:


> That's why MMA needs half points.


 

I think we all agree the system for scoring fights should be revamped....I would also say that a system unique to MMA would be best fitted not a hybrid....


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I think we all agree the system for scoring fights should be revamped....I would also say that a system unique to MMA would be best fitted not a hybrid....


Half-points for octagon control if the difference in damage is neglidgable. 

can we start there?

And, yes it would cause more draws in 3 round fights, but why not just have a tiebreaking 4th round in the event of a draw?


----------

